# Good Bye Bouncer...RIP Baby.



## kelly_tps (May 15, 2011)

I unfortunately had to call it a day yesterday for Bouncer my GSD X. 

Saying goodbye to her was the hardest thing i've ever had to do. 

I couldn't let her suffer anymore, and I know calling the Vet to put her to sleep was the right thing to do. But I couldn't help wanting to keep her with us, hoping she would get better, if I just gave her the chance to keep trying. 

Never take your pets for granted and savour every special moment you have with them. 

I miss you so much already bouncer - Ill see you on the other side baby


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry, RIP Bouncer.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. R.I.P Bouncer and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

sorry for your loss hun ((((((((((((hugs))))))))))) RIP bouncer


----------



## billybarney (Nov 14, 2010)

my thoughts are with you, R.i.p Bouncer run free now :cryin:


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, So sorry for your sad loss, I went through the same thing myself many years ago, you did the best thing for Bouncer, he'll be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge, RIP Bouncer. wayne.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

RIP Bouncer,so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry  

Run free Bouncer xxxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

goodnight Bouncer and hugs to you also . so hard when we loose a member of the family. xxx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Kelly
My heart goes out to you -doing what you had to do is so difficult,even though it is the last act of love we can do for our pets-we just want one more day or even one more hour with them
We lost,Lulu ,1 of our dogs 3 months ago and the pain is still very strong-we still expect to see her and then remember she has gone

Thinking of you and sending you a BIG HUG
We are all here for you
Maureen

We ARE savouring every moment with our other pets
-our other dog is 14 and has dementia ,which can be very upsetting,2 of our cats are 14 too.
P.M me if you need to talk

Hope your Bouncer and my Lulu have met at Rainbow Bridge and are happy


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of your baby! RIP! little baby! HUGS! to you.


----------



## kelly_tps (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind reply's, I hope Bouncer is running Free along with Lulu....

Till we meet again!! xx


----------

